# truck suspension



## trailblazer (Jun 24, 2003)

I bought a '93 Nissan truck, then gave my Mazda truck to my son. I noticed the Nissan rides a lot "harder" than the Mazda, really mirroring all the imperfections in the road surface. Recently, a mechanic at a tire shop said he thought the hard ride might be caused by the front suspension being jacked up to make the truck look level (rather than nose pointing slightly down). He said to take it to a mechanic who can remove the spacers installed on the suspension and then have the front end realigned. I'm curious as to whether this makes sense to anyone out there or has anyone heard of this kind of situation affecting the vehicle ride. Thanks!


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Your '93 uses torsion bars for springs in the front - easily adjusted by turning a wrench, and yes it will need to be aligned afterward.

I don't think changing the ride height is going to affect the compliance of the suspension in any way. I have found that the Nissan's always ride a bit more "harsh" than other import pickups. I rather enjoy it, as it feels more like a purpose-full truck than a mushy car.

Try changing the tires - see how many plies are in the tire already. If it's an "LT" tire (as opposed to a "P" tire), it's going to be a much more harsh a ride. Going to a P tire (as in P215/75R15, not LT215/75R15) will probably make the ride softer, but with a reduced load capacity.

Heavy duty shocks will aslo make the ride harder, but you will be better off keeping the heavier shocks in - the truck will be much more stable at speed with a load.

Good luck!~

G


----------



## Z-71 (May 28, 2003)

I've heard of the same thing. If you have independent front suspension and if the torsion bars are cranked way up, it will produce a stiffer ride. To fix it all you do is release the bolts a little bit, which will lower your front end about an inch to two, and you must do an realignment too. Good luck to you, hope this helps.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

A harsh ride will come primarily from the dampers.

:fluffy:


----------

